#ubuntu-ngo 2010-09-14
<czajkowski> http://www.itworld.com/government/120477/microsoft-issue-blanket-license-ngos
<bac> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> bac: hi
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-14
<dholbach> good morning
<bac> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi bac
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
<bac> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi bac
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-14
<glutoni> georges ?
